# Lower bud sites wk5



## projectpanda831 (Feb 28, 2021)

Can i remove these lower bud sites? I start week 5 tomorrow. I just dont know if this will affect the plant. What about pruning? Is that still an option?


----------



## pute (Feb 28, 2021)

I don't mess with them.   Waste of time for my needs.  I keep the bottoms trimmed way up.  They are nothing but suckers that keep the upper buds smaller.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2021)

^^^^^AGREE


----------



## Surfer Joe (Feb 28, 2021)

I like to prune a few leaves here and there around the top of the canopy to allow light down further, but I like to make cannabutter, so I leave the lower buds alone and harvest them as part of the shake for butter.


----------



## pute (Feb 28, 2021)

Just another way of looking at it.  My buddy BigSur would totally agree as he uses the lower buds for oil.  I smoke flowers.  I use sugar leaves for those purposes.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 28, 2021)

My trim from my harvest is what i make oil or whatever out of. I remove lower limbs because they use energy and don't produce well.
Now i bet if you used side lighting you could decent buds on lower limbs,,but id rather use that light on the canopy.


----------



## projectpanda831 (Feb 28, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> ^^^^^AGREE


I was told to remove the lower bud sites but i just want to make sure its not going to affect the plant in a negative way since im in week 5 of flower.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 28, 2021)

It wont hurt it.


----------

